# Breeding bettas



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Figured since I was breeding,I would kinda make a point out thread to help those who are interested,and hopefully show what all goes into breeding and raising the fry from eggs to show fish.

The setup:My setup today consists of a ten gallon,filled about three and a half inches.Theres duckweed,blackwater extract,a pipe for the female to hide in,sponge filter and heater set to 89.

The water is supposed to be that dark.

Also important is something for the male to build a nest under.Usually i use Indian Almond leaves,but I am out.Therefore I am using a very little styro cup,cut in thirds.
(Ho-oh for size reference,heh)


Marked the bottom before cutting.

After it was cut.

In the tank.

The top is covered in Press n Seal,as I think its tons more useable than saran wrap.Stays better,but many will cover the tank with saran wrap.Either way,as we want it at 100% humidity.

The sponge filter has a small valve to control air flow.This is important.

Set the air flow to a few bubbles per second,no more.If its too hard it can cause the nest to break apart.

Now the fish.Condition them for at least two weeks on the best food possible.The female needs to produce eggs and the male needs to fatten enough to be able to last the three or four days before spawning,and then another three to four days after.

My pair are both royal blue halfmoons,the female being double tail.They hate pics so the one I have make them look stressed and all that,and the male blew his tail...Anyhow,here they are:

Female.Notice the fat belly.Shes about to pop,lol.

Male.Hes a pretteh boy...

Tomorrow,They will be put in the fry tank.Tonight,they get a piece of paper between em.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OK for today,They got breakfast then both were thrown in the spawn tank.We had a nice storm come through,so hoping the weather will entice them a little.Been super busy today so only two pics.

Male,not where he should be


and the female not where she should be,lol.Like I said dominant female.hafta see how this will turn out.....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yesterday,I decided to switch females.The last one was just not into the whole idea.The male is more interested in her as well.Still no nest as of last night.


My camera skills suck lately.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok,so now I have them wrapping under the cup.No nest yet,but as long as he builds while placing the eggs(which is yet to be dropped)then we should have fry.I will now go find my BBS hatchery,and look for my eggs,which seems to have disapeared.....

OOps,forgot pics,lol:




Sorry about the quality,I cant get any closer.They will stop if I do,crazy fishes.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So I guess an update is in order.The pair wrapped a few times,but there were no eggs released and the male got irritated.So he took it out on the female.She is resting in issolation,in the 29 gallon maha tank.

This morning during feeding,I saw a very nice plump nest.So,he seems to me more ready for spawning.We will see....


----------

